# Sheep and goat school



## beanmcnulty (Mar 6, 2014)

Just fyi the Ohio Sheep Improvement Association, OSU Sheep Team and OSU Extension have been taping webinars for sheep and goat management:
http://ohiosheep.org/webex.html

Not sure when the last ones will be posted? thx


----------

